# Betta Poem



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I was rather inspired today when I saw some theads about the terrible advice stores give on bettas. Here you go, and I hope you like it, though it is rather long. 

This Torture Game
If you go to the petstore with mum or dad
You might find the betta fish looking rather bad
The cups so small, and barely full
Fish waiting for disease to take its toll
You grab up a halfmoon from the shelf
Thinking you’ll take care of him, all by yourself!
You grab a bowl, some fish flakes too
“You’ll be my best friend forever, won’t you?”
But little did this halfmoon know
A living hell would soon be home
You dump him in his little bowl
He floats around the water’s pull
He searches for any plants to hide
Finds nothing but an unmoving tide
Unheated water chills his bones
He longs to hear some lapping tones
To the bottom of the tank he sinks
To death he believes he’s on the brink
But he’s grateful for this life to end
His wounds the afterlife will mend
Everything is going black,
From now he’ll look forward, never back
He sees the light drawing near
He knows that now he needn’t fear
Comfort eases his clouded mind
A lifeless body is what you find
You shrug it off, and pout a bit
And take out a little kit
In the box you find a fish net
Entrap the fish, head to the toilet
Once again he’s dumped into a bowl
His body’s pulled by the water’s pull
Of you go to the petstore again
To put another fish through this torture game.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, it's beautiful, (in a good way) it really explains what a lot of fish in reality go through, this should be shown too new fish hobbyist, something too avoid, through this "torture game"


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Amazing!!! 
All the poor fish who have lived through this in reality are avenged!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks!  I wanted to capture how it is for some fish, who aren't so lucky then to be with the awesome people on this forum


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

This is good!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

